# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Vision guided vehicles, Seegrid Corporation, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seegrid Corporation

Home page - seegrid.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

Simple, affordable, flexible robotic industrial trucks by Seegrid

Published on Jun 6, 2013




> Seegrid provides simple, affordable, flexible vision-guided robotic industrial trucks to the material handling industry. Watch this video to learn why Seegrid is changing the way goods are moved in manufacturing and distribution environments.

----------


## Airicist

Vision Guided Vehicle: Pallet Truck 

Published on Dec 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Seegrid Vision Guided Vehicles in action 

Published on Dec 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Seegrid vision guided vehicles in action

Published on May 2, 2016




> Check out Seegrid vision guided vehicles (VGVs) in action. Unlike traditional AGVs, our state-of-the-art VGVs are 100% infrastructure free–operating without lasers, wires, magnets or tape–for unmatched flexibility. Learn why companies like Whirlpool, Daimler, Kohler and UTC use VGVs to 
> 
> -Increase throughput productivity
> -Reduce labor and operating costs
> -Improve safety
> -Reduce employee turnover
> -Drive process innovation
> -Eliminate product damage

----------


## Airicist

Seegrid Vision Guided Vehicles

Published on Oct 10, 2016




> Seegrid Vision transforms powered industrial vehicles into the next generation of AGVs: Vision Guided Vehicles (VGVs). Guided by cameras instead of wires, lasers, magnets, or tape, VGVs transport goods with unmatched flexibility. Industry leaders depend on VGVs to reduce labor costs, improve safety, increase productivity, and boost competitiveness.

----------

